# Troopers to carry MP-5's at Logan



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Troopers training to carry submachine guns at Logan *
_By Associated Press, 5/1/2003 10:04_

BOSTON (AP) A specially trained state police unit will begin patrolling Logan International Airport with submachine guns next month, making the airport the first in the country to use such heavy weaponry.

The Massachusetts Port Authority, which oversees Logan, has purchased 30 of the guns for $2,500 each. The MP-5's have 30-round clips and a two-round burst capacity, which allows two shots to be fired automatically with one push of the trigger.

Massport Chief Executive Officer Craig Coy said the new weaponry, which will be deployed in June, will act as a deterrent to terrorism.

''It's part of an overall system, an overall approach, to make sure that we have the resources in place, that we have the training in place, that we have the right people in place, and that we have the right equipment in place,'' Coy said.

Since the Sept. 11 attacks, which were carried out with the help of two planes hijacked from Logan, the airport has prided itself on its aggressive pursuit of security improvements. It was the first in the country to have an in-line baggage screen plan approved by the Transportation Security Administration and the first to use several forms of high-tech security technology.

National Guard officers deployed to American airports after the attacks were armed with submachine guns, but this will be the first time they are used as a permanent part of an airport's security force.

Coy predicted that the presence of the guns, which have long been used at European airports, would bring peace of mind to the traveling public.

''I think there's going to be the sense of comfort knowing that we have well-trained people there with the right equipment,'' Coy said.

Members of the special Anti-Terrorism Unit, which is made up of members of the state police troop stationed at Logan, will receive intensive training to become certified on use of the MP-5's. Training includes live-fire drills, night firing and special tactics.

The MP-5's are outfitted with a noise suppressor units so they'll create less alarm among travelers if they're used. The guns are also designed for accuracy in indoor environments.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I'm no firearms expert, but a small town chief brought his cruiser-mounted mp-5 in to show our academy class a few months ago, and man are they cool lookin' \/


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't get it. I've seen troopers at Logan with MP5s since 9/11. They are walking around all the time, nothing new.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

STOP team members, not the Logan Tac team or F Troop personnel...


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Originally posted by *jsg2020* -


> STOP team members, not the Logan Tac team or F Troop personnel...


There's a big difference :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> I'm no firearms expert, but a small town chief brought his cruiser-mounted mp-5 in to show our academy class a few months ago, and man are they cool lookin' \/


Great.....just wonderful. :crazy:


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, but they're actually as old as Don Knots is now!


----------

